#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-15
<snail> sunshine in kelburn, but big black clouds to the south
<chilts> it's a pretty random day, cold, snow, sun, snow, sun etc :)
<snail> i'm seeing network issues accessing the rest of the internet. i'm thinking that people are clearing the snow of their rooves
<snail> and it's snowing again
<ibeardslee> there are signs of much network boo-boo about atm
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: so it's not just dunedin? :)
 * ajmitch lost connectivity at home from about 12:30, modem is stuck on trying to reauthenticate
<ajmitch> local shop didn't have eftpos working
<chrismsnz> anybody have a hosting company they recommend for hosting a small asp.net site?
<ibeardslee> I recommend Rimuhosting .. I would assume the can do asp.net stuff
<chrismsnz> I've been here before - i was looking at their vps offering
<chrismsnz> a little while ago
<chrismsnz> can't see anything to do with asp but i'll send them an email
<ojwb> my ADSL was out for a while
<ojwb> (hutt valley)
<ajmitch> seems that it was a telecom fault
<chrismsnz> snowing in the auckland cbd lol
<chrismsnz> http://tsai.net.nz/fun06/P8150040.jpg mt albert
<hads> Anyone need a USB DVB-T tuner that half works? https://nicegear.co.nz/dvb-cards/technotrend-t1900-usb/
<ibeardslee> nope
<ibeardslee> would be interested if I knew it worked with linux, and knew that my netbook cpu & ram could handle it
<ibeardslee> I've tried a couple of them .. not sure if it is ..
<ibeardslee> 1/ don't deal with linux very well
<ibeardslee> 2/ don't deal with my CPU, RAM video very well
<ibeardslee> 3/ Shite reception
<ajmitch> hads: how does it half work?
<ojwb> sounds like SD but not HD
<ojwb> which might be OK for a second tuner, but would irritate if it's the only one your have
<ajmitch> depends on how much you care about tv
<ojwb> well, if you care enough to buy a tuner...
<hads> ibeardslee: Everything we sell is tested with Linux
<hads> ajmitch: Yeah, what ojwb said. It won't record HD so you can't record TV1, 2 & 3. Good for someone who wants to test, rip EPG etc.
<hads> Not good for real use.
<ojwb> 3+1 appears to be all SD though, at least currently
<hads> Yeah, even though the individual programs are marked SD/HD, they broadcast the entire channel in either HD or SD and upscale/downscale to suit.
<ajmitch> so it wouldn't be useful for the usual channels?
<ojwb> ajmitch: you couldn't get TV1 or TV2 at all with it
<ajmitch> not so tempting a buy then :)
<ojwb> i'd guess all the mainstream channels will be HD eventually (perhaps once analog gets switched off, if that spectrum hasn't just been flogged to mobile phone companies)
 * ajmitch wonders if tv will be broadcast over the fibre network to homes in coming years
<ojwb> probably
<ajmitch> some ISPs already do some bundles with iSky
<hads> ajmitch: Not super useful no, but cheap :)
<Hoggs> All the major TV studios all transmit their live feeds to each other over fibre
<Hoggs> the super clean HD feeds
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<chrismsnz> morning
<chilts> I have my coat on in work again
<mwhudson> :)
<mwhudson> it's actually fairly warm here
<chilts> how's bizdojo, warm enough?
<chilts> right
<mwhudson> chilts: yes
<mwhudson> chilts: had they had the heatpumps put in when you came around?
<chilts> that lady never did send me back info about a day a week thing
<chilts> dunno
<mwhudson> oh
<mwhudson> i'll poke her then
<chilts> I'll ping her sometime
<chilts> nah, no worries
<mwhudson> okidoke
<chilts> I'll send her an email .. prolly won't want something for a month or so anyway and then it might change again :)
<mwhudson> heh yes, don'
<mwhudson> heh yes, don't want to over-plan i guess
<chilts> yeah, was certainly curious at the time though :)
<chilts> in other news, has anyone used Go(Lang) much?
<chilts> I've been hacking some stuff together over the past wee while and am really enjoying it :)
<mwhudson> there are a couple of people at canonical who are pretty keen on it
<chrismsnz> I had a little romp with it
<chilts> yeah, been chatting to Gustavo - to add some more AWS services to his goamz library
<mwhudson> it does seem pretty interesting from afar
<chilts> I gave him a small patch yesterday
<mwhudson> chilts: ah, yes, i mostly meant him :-)
<chilts> heh
<chrismsnz> I'm mostly a pythonista (although PHP by trade), but I like go :)
<chilts> it's certainly interesting - between that and NodeJS I'm having a right ball playing with concurrency/event driven stuff
<chilts> anyone interested in a Go User Group in Wgtn?
 * chilts is thinking of starting one
<mwhudson> interested in principle, i guess :)
<chilts> ok, 1 maybe then ... I'll be asking other people too and will probably post to the various other user groups when I know I have something :)
<chilts> am just thinking about general numbers, not specifics, so I won't hold you to it
<ojwb> morning
<Atamira> morning
<chilts> hey guys, any other language specific user groups in Wellington I should tap-up for interest in a Go User Group - I have Wgtn.pm and NZPUG for now
<chilts> I think there is a PHP one somewhere
<chilts> maybe WellyLUG too
<timClicks> can some .deb util do this? https://github.com/jordansissel/fpm/wiki/ConvertingPython
<ajmitch> python-stdeb
<ajmitch> timClicks: http://pypi.python.org/pypi/stdeb has some good info about using it
<timClicks> ajmitch: jolly good, ta
<ojwb> chilts: there's the functional programming group too
<chilts> ah yeah, I was trying to remember that but forgot it's name - for some reason I was thinking they called themselves the 'strange languages' group or something :)
<chilts> thanks
<ojwb> it used to be something like "erlounge"
<ojwb> but an erlang group was too narrow I guess
<chilts> right, yeah
 * ojwb is interested in go, but then I'm interested in most things
<chilts> yeah, same
<chilts> though I think this one will stick (along with NodeJS) :)
<ojwb> I think the approach to concurrency is very interesting
<chilts> ojwb: for Go or Node?
<ojwb> Go
<chilts> I certainly like how the chans work, with all the message passing
<ojwb> yes, it seems to neatly address some of the problematic issues with threads
<chilts> yeah
<chilts> I've read a few other libraries too (like the memcache one) and it's so small that you can learn a little something each time :)
<chilts> I find it very enjoyable
<chilts> and it kinda suits my way of thinking - but then so does node and they're very different, but both really cool
<chilts> I refactored my queue thing in Node last week ... with more features to come: https://github.com/appsattic/sensi
<chilts> (just a learning thing)
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-16
<snail> nice, the TEI community is having ructions and tracking them with the twitter tag #teiputsch . only in the digital humanities...
 * ojwb watches someone I can only assume is a surveyor who appears to be trying to take damp readings on the outside of the house next door
<ojwb> in a snow storm
<chilts> you have snow at the moment?
<ojwb> yes, pretty big flakes
<chilts> hmm, I should go an get an early train again ... just made it home within 2 hrs yesterday
<chilts> oh right
<ojwb> jenny said it's raining in the valley though
<ajmitch> ojwb: you should move to dunedin, it's been pretty much clear of snow all day
 * ojwb didn't say snow was bad...
<ojwb> though it seems wrong
<ojwb> we hardly ever get a frost normally
<ajmitch> dunedin seems to have missed quite a bit of snow this time
<ajmitch> though we had a bit yesterday, much of that has melted now
<timClicks> j'ville north of wellington had a decent covering on Sunday
<timClicks> the last two days have been cold and wet, rather than fun and exciting
<snail> timClicks: are you in jville too?
<timClicks> yes
<timClicks> I work from home
<snail> this morning i gave up waiting for #53 and waked to the station. one of last night's #53 buses was abandoned on ironside
<snail> s/waked/walked/
<timClicks> fyi http://nzpug.org/KiwiPyCon/2011/Helpers
<snail> You are not allowed to view this page.
 * timClicks frowns
 * ajmitch could view it after logging in, but is in a group on the wiki that can view such things
<timClicks> I should learn moinmoin
<ibeardslee> we had great fun moving from moinmoin to mediawiki
<ibeardslee> snail: I figured that it'd be ugly up that way so didn't bother waiting for the #53 .. glad I didn't after seing your tweet.
<thumper> the child in me wants more snow
<thumper> the parent wants the kids to go back to school :-|
 * ojwb just wants more snow - I guess that's the lack of kids...
<ojwb> not sure when I last saw this much snow where I was living
<ojwb> we had some in liverpool, uk, but it wasn't this much
 * ajmitch was rather disappointed this morning with the lack of snow
<chilts> in Liverpool we'd sometimes get this much, but not every year
<chilts> my brother in newcastle had a month's worth of snow last year and in some parts about a foot or two deep
<thumper> oh arse
<thumper> snow!
<thumper> I wonder if it'll settle
<chilts> it almost seems normal now
<ajmitch> thumper: not from where I can see
<thumper> ajmitch: I'm a little more elevated than you
<ajmitch> I guess being up on the hill has its privileges
<thumper> it hasn't stayed snowing though
<thumper> not sure if relieved or disappointed
<ajmitch> I doubt much will settle from now on, unless it snows overnight again
<ojwb> it's really settling here - probably an inch in the past hour or two from looking at the fence top
<ajmitch> it's just not right when wellington is getting more snow than dunedin :)
<timClicks> snow now settling on the ground here
<ojwb> i think it's snowing harder now too
<thumper> no snow here
<ojwb> there's now a good 5cm on the rail outside our front door, which was clear of snow earlier
<chilts> we made a snoman and had a snowball fight when we got home
<chilts> lovely fresh snow all around
<chilts> though since then it's been raining, so it's already all slushy and horrible :)
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<thumper> morning
<chrismsnz> morning
<hads> ibeardslee: Did you ever find your rack power boards?
<ibeardslee> found some that come close
<ibeardslee> metered PDU
<ibeardslee> the monitored or metered per outlet all seem to come in rack hieght and only 20 outlets
<ibeardslee> found some that are metered for the PDU (not per outlet), with 20 outlets and we can fit two per side of the rack
<hads> Just ran across these, you've probably seen them though; http://www.apc.com/products/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=AP8858
<ibeardslee> http://wirednz.co.nz/power-rails
<ibeardslee> the 902.00 mm height means we can still only fit one on each side of the rack .. a 38U rack needs just under 80 outlets (2 per 1U server)
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-17
<ajmitch> oh dear
<ajmitch> just saw http://www.stuff.co.nz/technology/digital-living/5458448/Malware-virus-hits-MetService-website
<lifeless> wheee
<ojwb> oh, so that's why we've had all this snow...
<ojwb> it must have got into the weather control computers
<lifeless> -lol-
<ajmitch> </tinfoilhat>
 * ojwb didn't even realise the metservice served ads
<ajmitch> it's not something I noticed either
<ajmitch> maybe they can have some 'switch to ubuntu' ads on there after this
<ojwb> seems a little odd for what is (according to that article) a state run site, but OTOH perhaps it's better than higher taxes
<mwhudson> metservice is a SOE isn't it?
<mwhudson> so in theory supposed to make it's own money where possible
<ojwb> mwhudson: that's what the stuff article says
<ojwb> but there's a question of what's appropriate
<mwhudson> yeh
<ojwb> and while I don't have direct recent experience of serving ads, I doubt it is all that lucrative
<ajmitch> getting malware in was probably lucrative for whoever did it
<ajmitch> especially as this one was apparantly a 'pay to fix your PC now' scam
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> awesome, the golang-nz group has been created, first meeting in September
<chilts> 5 people on the list so far
<snail> chilts: i wonder whether they'll write a go player ...
<snail> chilts: URL?
<chilts> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/golang-nz
<chilts> sorry, was just writing an intro email :)
<chilts> I've announced it on the golang-nuts list too
<thumper> morning
<ojwb> morning
 * ojwb hasn't played go in years
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-18
<snail> chilts: looking at it, the biggest obstacle to me using the go language is lack of an XML toolchain
<ojwb> ooh, that sounds like a nice feature!
<ibeardslee> why do people need something other than perl?
<ojwb> envy?
<ajmitch> the ability to read the source in 6 months time?
<ojwb> if people only used perl, I'd only get to leave the house once a month
<ajmitch> for the monthly perl UG meeting? :)
<chilts> ibeardslee: because Go and NodeJS and other things let you think in different ways :)
<ojwb> yeah
<chilts> snail: yeah, good call ... I guess one may come along at some stage :)
<ojwb> ajmitch: really one can write impenetrable code in any language - perl just offers more assistance then some
<chilts> I wanted to try Erlang a few years ago but didn't ... NodeJS and Go are my new pet languages :D
 * ajmitch has seen some hairy python code
<chilts> well, moreso Go 'coz I kinda know JavaScript already
<chilts> heh, "offers more assistance" :)
<ajmitch> it's like giving you more rope to hang yourself with
<ojwb> exhibit a: http://survex.com/~olly/rheolism.html
<ajmitch> so evil it's beautiful
<chilts> hmm, meeting time, back later
 * ojwb actually managed to save a byte and fix the known bug in the process not long ago
<chilts> olly: you wrote that enhanced version?
<chilts> heh
<ojwb> yeah
<chilts> right, I see, you're crazy! :D
 * ojwb was peripherally involved in the original too
<chilts> and a little funny (though that might be the same thing)
<chilts> 10 people on the list now :)
 * snail has a itch to write a javascript BBC BASIC V emulator so he can play that game, but decides not to scratch it
<snail> scratches https://github.com/stuartyeates/strawperson instead
<ojwb> snail: yes, I've had that itch too
<ojwb> a few quirks of the BBC BASIC implementation are exploited, which makes it a little trickier
<ojwb> like s=s+1 working even when s doesn't previously exist and IF0ELSE to unbranch
<snail> ojwb: what you mean is that you have pre-supplied test-cases for your project?
<snail> so the government have launched a website (http://www.ict.govt.nz/ ) to launch a strategy which seems to include the 'fewer websites' policy...
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> is it time to go home yet?
<Atamira> soon
<Atamira> the day will be over before you realise it
<ajmitch> it will if I fall asleep at my desk
<ibeardslee> consider wrapping a towel around your head now
<ibeardslee> it'll save the key imprints on the forehead later
<Atamira> i normally push the kb out of the way so i have nice smooth desk to snooze on
<ibeardslee> not pushing yourself hard enough if you have time to do that! ;)
<Atamira> lol
<thumper> morning
<Atamira> i dont want imprints on my fce
<Atamira> face
<Atamira> and whole lines of blank spaces on whatever im doing
<chilts> morning
 * chilts waits for Atamira to post 'zzz z z xx  zaskjfha sd              zzzzzzz'
<Atamira> LOL
<mwhudson> morning
<snail> what you need is a videoconference software plugin that detects when you've fallen asleep and mutes the audio/video
<hads> Neat just found a bug in nicegear that's never been discovered, searching for "and" or "or" by themselves breaks.
<chilts> that's quite interesting
<chilts> what about 'and or or'? :)
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-19
<chilts> did someone say hometime yet?
<snail> hoemtime
<snail> hometime even
<ojwb> hometime yet
<ajmitch> yay for fridays
<ibeardslee> yay for boc
<chilts_> morning
<ajmitch> far too early in the day for that
<chilts_> oopse, many apologies
<chilts_> though I was up at 6:30 for some bizarre reason
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-20
<ojwb> chilts: partying all night, eh?
<chilts> heh, not quite - Becks had to go to work and her alarm goes at 6!
<ojwb> eep
<ojwb> or rather, beep
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-21
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> shite .. this HP offloading parts of it's business is going to create a lot of suck
<Atamira> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> ibeardslee: why? for you personally or in general?
<ibeardslee> in general
<ibeardslee> finally had someone able to provide both PCs and Laptops with a Legacy OS
<ibeardslee> err withOUT a Legacy OS
<chilts> ah true
<thumper> morning
<ibeardslee> hey looks like I'm back
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: it does
<mwhudson> morning, btw
<ajmitch> having internet issues?
<ibeardslee> seems my interwebs went down at home
<ibeardslee> server stayed up
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-13
<thomi> lifeless: got a second?
<lifeless> sure
<thomi> lifeless: some kind folk in #python tell me that there's something in testtools that should let me relinquish control mid-way through a test to the glib main loop, then complete my test when some glib signal is fired. Possibly something to do with AsynchronousDeferredRunTest, but I'm struggling to find any examples of that that make sense to me.
<thomi> It seems I need to glue the glib main loop into the ADRT _run_core somehow?
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> you can do that
<lifeless> but unlike twisted glib supports nested loops
<lifeless> so you can be a lot simpler
<lifeless> hook up your glib signal to the glib stop event
<lifeless> and just call glib.mainloop() from your test
<lifeless> it will exit when the stop/exit event tells it to stop
<thomi> hmmmmm
<lifeless> the ADRT is used because there are fugly things needed to work with the twisted reactor
<lifeless> and to add timeout support
<lifeless> what you'd need to do to do glib support *in that manner* is to create a new ADRT specialised for glib.
<lifeless> it will be very different code in some parts
<thomi> yeah... cool - thanks, I'll try that.
<lifeless> I'd try using glib directly first
<lifeless> get that working, then look at hauling it out sideways.
<lifeless> timeouts are easy with glib - just setup a glib clock event to call loop.stop or whatever (I'm making up the names becaues I haven't looked at glib code in a couple of years)
<thomi> lifeless: yeah... that sounds sensible
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-14
<ibeardslee> so I seem to have a myspell-en-nz working .. and a little bit away from the myspell-mi-nz
<ibeardslee> will aim to get them up here .. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nz
<ibeardslee> after they are tidied up etc
<snail> ibeardslee: nice
<snail> how much work was it?
<snail> i keep meaning to do one for sm
<ibeardslee> not a lot .. fixing an existing myspell-en-nz .. update-openoffice-dicts doesn't exist on recent Ubuntu or Debian
<ibeardslee> and there are mi_NZ.aff mi_NZ.dic from the OOo extension that I can perk for the mi_NZ one
<ajmitch> how complete are they?
<ibeardslee> from 2008
<ibeardslee> could probably do with some updates etc
<ibeardslee> well they seem to work
<ajmitch> but are they correct? :)
<ibeardslee> well māori is treated differently using english nz and māori
 * ajmitch is tempted to upgrade to quantal but knows that X will probably die horribly with fglrx
<ajmitch> I guess I'll wait for new laptop with slightly less awful drivers
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: so what would be the sanest process for getting these dictionaries into Ubuntu (and Debian)?
<ibeardslee> neither seem to exist in Debian
<ajmitch> beg someone who knows about dictionaries? :)
<ajmitch> probably a better chance of getting them into ubuntu, though feature freeze is in just over a week
<ibeardslee> .. hmm was thinking of dumping them into the (it hasn't been created yet) ubuntu-nz PPA
<ajmitch> while I can upload, I'm unfamiliar with dictionaries, so would need to check out the others
<ajmitch> just remember that any team member can upload to the PPA, and it's an open team
<ibeardslee> my head is spinning with the inconsistencies around the en-* dictionaries
<ajmitch> that doesn't surprise me :)
<ibeardslee> trying to find something somewhere that says this is how it should be done
<ibeardslee> or at least looking through various/random dictionaries to find common/sane threads of consistency
<ajmitch> or it might be that everyone does it their own way
<ibeardslee> if I get the two dictionaries into the PPA and then create a bug report to get them included .. would that work?
<ajmitch> once the packages are ready, you'd want to subscribe ~ubuntu-sponsors to the bug
<ibeardslee> just http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nz/ppa or http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nz/localisation
<ajmitch> preferably not under the ~ubuntu-nz team at all, just because anyone could upload
<ibeardslee> bugger .. that would make a lot of sense of we could manage it that way .. can't be restricted to specific members of the team?
<ajmitch> no, you'd set up a separate team for that
<ibeardslee> Ubuntu NZ Dictionary team ?
<ajmitch> whatever you want to call it :)
<lifeless> can't be restricted within the team no, that would be hell to admin.
<lifeless> if you want separate rules, use separate teams.
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning all
<ajmitch> morning
 * ibeardslee wonders if he should bring chilts back down to earth ;)
<ajmitch> what's he done now?
<ibeardslee> he's had people saying nice things to him
<ajmitch> always a mistake
<ajmitch> not a good way to start the day :)
<chilts> ibeardslee: heh, please don't
<chilts> it's nice being high (lawfully)
<ajmitch> hah
<Atamira> yeah give him his day
<Atamira> we all deserve one now and then
<chilts> thanks, someone else can be tomorrow :)
<chilts> who wants it?
<chilts> so another high for today, the new site launched by the founders of Twitter are using AwsSum (a library I wrote in Node.js) : https://twitter.com/andychilton/status/235501828878520321
<chilts> it keeps getting better :)
<ajmitch> that's pretty cool
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-15
<Envy0pla> Congrats Chilts :)  thats awesome!
<hads> 'precise is no longer under active development'; http://static.inky.ws/image/2593/image.jpg
<ajmitch> hads: that's correct, in the sense that it's released & getting bugfix updates
<ibeardslee> yeah I've seen that a couple of times .. me thinks someone forgot to update something, or grabbed the wrong file from somewhere
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: never seen that for other releases
<ajmitch> but I don't think it shoudl be showing that message
<ibeardslee> at least not after it was released
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: precise had some changes with how bug data is collected
<ibeardslee> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=53517
<ibeardslee> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=53518
<hads> ajmitch: True, didn't think about it that way until I typed that out.
<hads> Not a big deal anyway, unity just crashed and restarted.
<ajmitch> not terribly uncommon, unfortunately :)
<ajmitch> it's usually a different dialog that comes up though
 * ajmitch installed quantal in a vm, doesn't look much different at a glance ;)
 * ibeardslee is waiting for his new toy
<ajmitch> so am I
<ajmitch> 4GB of RAM is painful with VMs
<ibeardslee> very much so .. our standard workstation is now 8GB
<ajmitch> I'm trying to test a unity lens & it's a bit glacial, the VM only has 1GB allocated to it
<ibeardslee> yick
<ajmitch> I can't really spare any more :)
<ajmitch> just had the lens crash & it's chugging away tring to get a backtrace
<lifeless> ajmitch: unity 1d, the lean version ? :)
<ajmitch> heh
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-16
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: https://twitter.com/ZaReasonNZ/status/235929752035274752
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: well that's a pain
<ibeardslee> still a bit of teething pain sorting shipping processes
<Pikiora> Anyone successfully installed Openmw? I am having a bit of trouble pointing to the game data folder :(
<Pikiora> Needs to highlight a folder, so I can choose it,  but the button is not highlighting.  http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/05/have-you-played-openmw-open-source.html at least 3 other people have asked the same thing in the comments so I don't feel too newb lol.
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> but jsut barely
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-17
<hads> Having the global menu means more clicks. I have to focus the app I want to use the menu for and then click the menu.
<hads> Seems to be an issue with higher resolution systems where windows aren't full screen very often.
<ibeardslee> alt+menu shoudl still work?
<ibeardslee> eww .. just checking on chromium
<ibeardslee> hmm nope but works in terminal
<ibeardslee> I do find that I use the mouse less often because of unity and the global menu
<ibeardslee> but that could also be a result of just starting to be more efficient
 * ajmitch is inclined to turn the global menu off & keep focus-follows-mouse
<lifeless> ajmitch: xubuntu is kinda nice
<ajmitch> I should try it out at some point
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-18
<hads> Yay, an hour before I leave home to go overseas for the week and I do an rm * on my home directory.
<hads> I'll assume there was nothing important in there.
<ajmitch> hads: that's a little bit of a pain
<ajmitch> if it was literally rm *, it at least wouldn't get .gnupg, .ssh, etc
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-19
<hads> ajmitch: Yeah it was literal so didn't clobber dot files or directories. Thankfully I don't really keep anything in my home directory except for scratch stuff.
<hads> That's the third time I've done that in a year or so though. I've got this bad habit of doing 'ls subdir' then coming back to it a bit later, thinking I'm in subdir because of the dir listing above and issueing rm *
<hads> After last time I did an; alias rm='rm -i' on the servers I run to be sure.
<lifeless> of course, then you'll train yourself to hity
<lifeless> hads: why not never do rm * ?
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> lifeless: Yes that would be a better option.
<ibeardslee> morning
<thumper> morning
<lifeless> hads: I have no idea what I said, now :)
<ajmitch> "don't delete stuff"
<lifeless> oh! right.
<hads> Right, will go and try to navigate Sydney traffic.
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-12
<hads> Hmm. Seems I can't debootstrap lucid anymore due to glibc version :(
<G> ouch, I would've thought debootstrap would be immune to those sort of issues
<hads> Something weird is going on. I can't chroot; /bin/bash: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by /bin/bash)
<hads> Similar sort of error to when I was running debootstrap. Managed to debootstrap raring from raring but now can't chroot into it.
<G> not a arch mismatch related issue?
<hads> Hmm, yes you might be right. I was trying for an i386 target
<hads> Okay cool. I can chroot into a standard precise debootstrap install.
<hads> Seems to be an i386 thing. I used to be able to do that. Wonder what's changed.
<hads> Thanks G
<hads> Oh good, now it works and I didn't change anything except rebooting.
<hads> I hate that.
<ibeardslee> heh .. /me makes a note for next time hads has a problem ;)
<G> "Have you tried turning if off and on again?" :)
<kcj> What about the third story window solution?
<hads> Anyone have any bright ideas how "welcomein" gets encoded to "X0l/5UIA6sZEleHnJDJ8Zw==\n1909"  (where \n is a newline)?
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-13
<G> hads: I know this is a late response and you've prob figured it out, but it sounds like a hashing thing
<hads> G: Thanks. Turned out it's kinda complex, AES encrypted and hashed with various bits. Ran out of time to play with it in between real work.
<hads> Been trying to hack the "WeMo" setup commands.
<G> ahhh right
<G> gonna wait for the price on that sort of stuff to come down and/or more open solutions (some of the kickstarter projects are interesting, but lack anything NZ wise)
<hads> Yeah, that's why I was hacking on this. Relatively low price for a standards compliant NZ product.
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-14
<hads> morning
<kcj> Evening.
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail>  http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<kcj> snail: Oh god I love you.
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<kcj> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/49501668537/testing-interface-on-internet-explorer
<G> kcj: with a different coloured bulb in each socket, that'd be quite useful at a disco :P
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-15
<snail> G: remind me not to rely in you for venue recommendations...
<G> snail: don't worry, I wouldn't rely on myself for venue recommendations :)
<kcj> G: I guess that would be Microsoft's take on it.
<ibeardslee> hmm I seem to be back now
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> mornings
<snail>  07:54:16 up 1506 days, 17:32,  1 user,  load average: 0.19, 0.20, 0.20
<snail> *sigh*
<mwhudson> ksplice!
<snail> mwhudson: in column of our server list spreadsheet reseved for 'dev' or live' that's down as 'decrepit'
<snail> we're turning it off as soon as possible.
<thumper> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-16
<mwhudson> err
<mwhudson> everyone ok?
<hads> huh?
<ibeardslee> and I had just moved up to L9
<ibeardslee> big shake
<ibeardslee> http://geonet.org.nz/quakes/2013p613797
<ibeardslee> 6.9
<kcj> Reporting 6.2 atm.
<kcj> That one was quite shallow though.
<kcj> ibeardslee: Are you in Welly?
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> felt worse that the other big onde
<mwhudson> but was at home for that
<ibeardslee> kcj: yeap @ Catalyst
<kcj> Man it must have been much worse down there.
<snail> that was a good shake; the three minutes between felt earthquakes wasn't enough for the building to stop swaying on the base isolators...
 * ibeardslee is taking the opportunity for a ride home
<snail> good plan, trains are cancelled
<ajmitch> they have to recheck all the tracks again?
<mwhudson> and there it goes again
<kcj> Only a baby one.
<mwhudson> you know it's a fun day when a 5.6 mag quake is a baby one :)
<kcj> Well up here it was little.
 * kcj hugs mwhudson and ibeardslee 
<chilts> was quite movey in Upper Hutt, not really shakey ... all ok up here
<chilts> snail: wow, that's crazy
<chilts> I didn't feel the two straight after the first, but felt the bigger one later on
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-18
<G> morning
<ibeardslee> urgle
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning
<thumper> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-08-11
<mwhudson> hey could you ask in #equifoss for someone to unban me?
<mwhudson> oops
<mwhudson> oh well, that was only supposed to be a privmsg to ibeardslee so it's not that bad :)
<ibeardslee> heh
<Atamira> morena
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-08-12
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morena
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-08-13
<fmarier> is it just me or does usb-creator-gtk not work at all on 14.04?
<fmarier> i'm trying to avoid burning a DVD and using a USB stick instead
<ibeardslee> I found it does finally work
<ibeardslee> after spitting the dummy in earlier releases
<ibeardslee> I had installed usb-creator-kde on the precise to saucy releases
<fmarier> well, i have it on 14.04 and if i try to burn a 12.04 stick, I just get "installation failed" in a popup with nothing on the console
<fmarier> there must be a way to do this with just dd
<ibeardslee> unetbootin is another that people use
<fmarier> let's see what "dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdg count=2 bs=2G" does
<fmarier> uh, bs=1G rather
<mwhudson> fmarier: i made it work earlier
<mwhudson> but it was a bit of a fight
<mwhudson> (i needed to format the disk like it expected first)
<fmarier> it looks like the above dd command was all i needed
<ibeardslee> fmarier: really?  I thought some fudging of boot sectors and things was needed to convert it from the ISO.
<fmarier> ibeardslee: apparently it's not necessary anymore since 12.04
<fmarier> those ISOs include whatever you need to boot the ISO up
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> crappy day here in auckalnd
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> lovely down here in wellington
<ibeardslee> a bit nippy with the clear blue sky allowing the frost to kick in
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-08-14
<thumper> o/
<olly> anyone been to argentina?
<olly> they seem to have a mains socket very like ours, but with live and neutral switched
<olly> at least according to wikipedia
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> are you going to argentina olly ?
<olly> morning
<olly> Atamira: yep
<Atamira> ill ask an argentinian friend for you if you like.
<olly> Atamira: if that's easy to do, it'd be nice to know more definitely
<ibeardsl1e> morning
<ibeardslee> and again as me
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> i'd expect the power supplies for the laptop etc to not to care which way round live and neutral were - they certainly cope with euro sockets and an adaptor which can go in either way up
<Atamira> just sent him a message on facebook. he actually lives here in auckland and works for qantas. if anyone would know, he would. ill let you know when he replies.
<olly> great, thanks
#ubuntu-nz 2014-08-15
<Atamira> olly. Mariano Piera We use the same ones as here in NZ! On a kiwi passport no need to get a visa or anything, there's a reciprocal visa-free agreement between the two countries, the only thing I'd say he should get is a couple of jumpers and jackets as it gets quite cold in winter!! ;)))
<Atamira> no need to get any different to run the laptop etc
<Atamira> i asked him what power cables to run the gadgets are needed.
<olly> Atamira: thanks
#ubuntu-nz 2014-08-17
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> mornings
<olly__> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-08-13
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> evening
#ubuntu-nz 2017-08-14
<atamira> morena
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-08-15
<mwhudson> ibeardslee (or other catalysters): http://ubuntu.catalyst.net.nz/pub/ubuntu/ seems to be 12+ hours out of date
<ibeardslee> oh thanks for that, also start considering https://mirror.fsmg.org.nz/
<mwhudson> hmm that seems nicely fast too :)
<ibeardslee> there are some plans for that to become an official mirror, maybe to the point it becomes nz.archive.ubuntu.com
<olly> it'd be good to have an NZ mirror which is reliably usable
<olly> at least for the debian one, i've had mixed success (and looks like both that and ubuntu -> citylink currently)
<ibeardslee> yeap
<olly> looks like fsmg may be a better option than deb.debian.org (which uses either fastly or cloudfront's CDN)
